# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Frog Identification.

## KrisWorkman

Hey everybody.
I am a relatively new frog owner (and brand new to this forum), my tadpoles having turned into frogs a little over a month ago, and I am interested in knowing what kind of frogs I have. I bought the tadpoles in a pet store in New Zealand, but the employees were unable to tell me what kind they were. Maybe you guys could help me out? I have one little brown frog which is about 2cm long, and one green and gold frog, about 2.5cm long (there are two photos of each).

----------


## Eli

The second one looks like a Green and Golden Bell Frog (Litoria Aurea).

----------



----------


## Cory

Im pretty sure they are both Green and Golden Bell Frogs, but Eli is right with second for sure. Im 90% sure the first is also, I have seen a few that could be identical twins to the first pic, but there is a chance I could be wrong. And that second one has just amazing colours.

----------


## Winter

They are green & golden bell frogs. I notice that when mine are sitting on the leaves they show their colours beautifully. When they sit on the wood they are more brown than anything.

----------


## Grace

*The one with green looks to be some sort of  bell I’m not sure the name  right now   But do you’ve have a photo of In in tadpole state?*

----------


## Platinumtreasure

Hello I'm new to the forum and seeking answers. I raised a few tadpoles that were given to me. There were 5 total to be exact. I'm pretty sure 4 of my new froglets are tree frogs. 1 of them I'm not sure if it's a pickeral or leopard frog. I'm including a picture of him. Any thoughts would be helpful.

----------

